# What machines



## OldWomble (May 25, 2013)

Hi all

i'm looking to set-up my first "proper" coffee machine. I want something that will give a very good espresso but also enable me to make good lattes or "flat white" as some call them.

i don't mind if the grinder is built in or if it's separate, but I would like to hear other people's thoughts or recommendations befor I go out and buy.

any help greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

You are going to have to add some details first - Budget being the most obvious. Do you have any experience making espresso, or are you really looking for a machine that pretty much does it all for you?

(also, OCD, flat white != latte







)


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

You sound a bit like I did, only drink coffee so started with a bean 2cup machine, wanted a bit more involvement so bought a Gaggia and grinder, did some mods but upgraditis got me and bought a better grinder and what I term a proper espresso machine, mine is an Isomac Alba but any HX or double boilers etc. It was a learning curve to be sure, but you can save yourself some money by jumping straight to the prosumer machines from the off.

Hope my experience can offer some insight.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome - and if you haven't already it will be well worth your while reading the stickies that are at the top of New Members' section to give you a sense of what budget to aim for. A lot of us on the Forum started the journey with a Classic and a grinder such as a Mignon.


----------



## OldWomble (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for the input - I'm looking at the sage machine with the built in grinder - what do you think, it looks pretty good for the money (£495) has anyone tried one?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

You might upgrade sooner than you think, it will all depend on how dark a a roasted bean you like. The built in grinder is almost the same as they Sage Pro, owned one, nice little grinder but hates light roasted beans.

It is a nice compact set-up but would suggest getting a second hand commercial grinder if you have the space and a second hand prosumer unit, always stuff like this popping up on the site.


----------



## omikin (Nov 25, 2016)

This is very helpful advice! I'm looking into my first grinder right now...


----------



## stereoket (Nov 4, 2016)

I went through grinders in this order:

Prolix Hand Grinder

Baratza Encore

Baratza Virtouso

They were all great, so far the Virtouso is a huge improvement on the Encore, I just got so tired of hand grinding.


----------

